
The Future of Node Is in Microsoft’s Fork - joeyespo
https://blog.andyet.com/2015/12/31/the-future-of-node-is-microsofts-fork/
======
nostrademons
I think proxies are coming in V8; I'm subscribed to the bug [1] and there've
been a steady stream of commits related to them. Nothing lately, but Google's
on holiday launch freeze and so it'll probably pick up again in January.

[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/v8/issues/detail?id=1543#c99](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/v8/issues/detail?id=1543#c99)

